# RTX 3080 soll 20% schneller als die RTX 2080ti sein



## RavionHD (21. Juli 2020)

Neuesten Gerüchten nach soll die RTX 3080 ca. 20% schneller als die RTX 2080ti sein:
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ampere Gaming Graphics Card 20% Faster Than GeForce RTX 2080 Ti

Und somit ca. 50% schneller als eine RTX 2080.

Die Karte soll über 10GB GDDR6X Speicher mit einer Bandbreite von 760 GB/s verfügen.
Wie auch die RTX 2080ti soll die RTX 3080 über 68 CU's verfügen.
Sollte die Leistungssteigerung der Wahrheit entsprechen, könnte damit eventuell Rückschlüsse zur IPC Steigerung zwischen Turing und Ampere gezogen werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Juli 2020)

Als. So viel Zeit muss sein. Bitte. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juli 2020)

Toll ich liebe Gewürzspekula....oh ups. Ich  meine Gerüchte und Spekulationen. Aber man muss damit umgehen können, wenn die Leistung wieder nur um 30% steigt warte ich halt mit meiner 1080Ti noch ne Gen. bis sie Untere Mittelklasse ist

20% stärker ohne oder mit Ray Tracing? Das würde meiner Intention zur Leistungssteigerung dann mit einer 3080Ti/90 oder gleichwertig von AMD zuspielen. Nur es muss mal was Passieren ich will doch ne In-/extern Wasserkühlung und muss wissen ob ich die 1080Ti mit einbinde oder die neue dann...


----------



## DeFi (21. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte AMD würde mal was gescheites bringen, damit die Preise mal wieder in ne normale Richtung gehen. Sollte nicht was von Intel kommen? Wenn Nvidia jetzt noch einen draufsetzt bleibt die 2080TI preisstabil und die 3080 wird nur noch teurer. Oder bin ich en alter Mann, dass ich immer noch der Meinung bin ne High End Karte sollte zwischen 500.- und 700.- € liegen? Quattro, Titan und Co. jetzt mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2020)

War die 2080 nicht auch schon 20% schneller als eine 1080 Ti?
Wo ist also der Fortschritt?


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juli 2020)

10% schneller oder nicht?
Wie dem auch sei..wenn nicht >40% auf ne 2080Ti kommen macht ein Aufrüsten von einer gut gealterten 1080Ti überhaupt keinen Sinn für ca 1000€ und mehr. Wobei wohl die 3080 mit theoretischen 20% schon beim Preis der 2080Ti ansetzen wird
Also warte ich geduldig. Und wenn es dann halt doch noch 1 oder 2 Jahre dauert...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2020)

Schwach ist eher die Ausstattung an Vram. Ich rüste erst nach, wenn ich 16Gb Vram oder mehr für weniger als den Mondpreis bekommen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Als. So viel Zeit muss sein. Bitte.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Raff ist gerade total im Redakteurs-Modus, man merkt es schon 


Zum Thema:
Das würde ich auch in etwa von der neuer 80er erwarten. Aber selbst diese 20 Prozent ...warum nicht mehr? Ich vermisse Leistungssprünge wie der der legendären 8800 GTX mit hammerharten 575 MHz Chiptakt


----------



## LightLoop (21. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Als. So viel Zeit muss sein. Bitte.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Gib es doch einfach per Zwinkersmiley heimlich zu, du hast die Karte schon vor dir liegen und wartest nur noch auf den Treiber. 
Sagen darfst du aber wegen nda nichts...  ;D


----------



## userguide (21. Juli 2020)

50 Prozent unter UHD und 40 Prozent unter WQHD? Von was? 40 Bilder sind dann 55 bis 60?

Auch völlig normal weil man auf den GA102 setzt und nicht GA104. Wenn AMD 50 Prozent schneller als eine TI ist sieht das garnicht gut aus.

Man ist also 10 bis 20 Prozent  schneller als eine 2080TI. Takt unbekannt und unter welchem Spiel? Inklusive DLSS eigentlich nichts. Schafft eine 2080TI OC bestimmt heute schon. Nichts zu sehen von +70 Prozent bei 50 Prozent höherer Effizienz. Hoffentlich passt der Preis.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2020)

Und hier redet man von +40% zur 2080Ti von einem vollaktiven GA102 (Titan Ampere?) Geruechtekueche: Aktuelle Performance-Projektionen sehen nVidias Ampere GA102 und AMDs "Big Navi" grob gleichauf | 3DCenter.org

Wie ich schonmal gesagt habe - wenn das so in etwa kommt, eine 3080Ti mit 12 gb vRAM, 300+W verbrauch und 30-40% schneller als ne 2080Ti wäre das wirklich SEHR enttäuschend nach über 2 Jahren. Und eine große Chance von AMD oben wieder mitzumachen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. Juli 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und hier redet man von +40% zur 2080Ti von einem vollaktiven GA102 (Titan Ampere?) Geruechtekueche: Aktuelle Performance-Projektionen sehen nVidias Ampere GA102 und AMDs "Big Navi" grob gleichauf | 3DCenter.org
> 
> Wie ich schonmal gesagt habe - wenn das so in etwa kommt, eine 3080Ti mit 12 gb vRAM, 300+W verbrauch und 30-40% schneller als ne 2080Ti wäre das wirklich SEHR enttäuschend nach über 2 Jahren. Und eine große Chance von AMD oben wieder mitzumachen.



Kommt immer drauf an von wo aus man wechselt, wie ich finde. 40% gegenüber der 2080TI finde ich gar nicht so verkehrt. Zumal auch noch die Frage zur RT-Performance steht. Und ob AMD wirklich die kolportierten 50% gegenüber der 2080 TI schafft, bezweifle ich arg. Aber wenn es so kommt, umso besser. NV bleibt hinter den Erwartungen und AMD übertrifft sie. Kann nur gut für den Kunden sein, wird leider nicht so eintreffen, denke ich. Aber warten wirs einfach ab.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2020)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an von wo aus man wechselt, wie ich finde.



Naja, die Steigerungen dürften in den gleichen Preisbereichen ähnlich ausfallen. Klar ists was anderes wenn du von ner xx50er oder xx60er Karte kommst aber ich denke die wenigsten Leute die immer beispielsweise GPUs für 300€ gekauft haben kaufen auf einmal eine für 1200€.
Leute, die vierstellige Beträge für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben wollen/können haben ja in aller Regel schon das schnellste verfügbare.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Juli 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und hier redet man von +40% zur 2080Ti von einem vollaktiven GA102 (Titan Ampere?) Geruechtekueche: Aktuelle Performance-Projektionen sehen nVidias Ampere GA102 und AMDs "Big Navi" grob gleichauf | 3DCenter.org
> 
> Wie ich schonmal gesagt habe - wenn das so in etwa kommt, eine 3080Ti mit 12 gb vRAM, 300+W verbrauch und 30-40% schneller als ne 2080Ti wäre das wirklich SEHR enttäuschend nach über 2 Jahren. Und eine große Chance von AMD oben wieder mitzumachen.


Der Stromverbrauch wird auch ganz interessant sollte die RTX 3080 bereits eine TDP von 320 Watt haben.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Als. So viel Zeit muss sein. Bitte.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Danke, die Überschrift kann ich blöderweise nicht korrigieren.


----------



## userguide (21. Juli 2020)

400 Watt bei 2.2 GHz für NVidia und bei AMD bis 125 Prozent auf die 5700xt. Die legen ja einen deutlich Sprung hin. 

NVidia kopiert HBCC wegen Raytracing und Tensor?

Was soll so eine Karte denn kosten? Das wird doch nicht unter 2000 bleiben?


----------



## gaussmath (21. Juli 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Danke, die Überschrift kann ich blöderweise nicht korrigieren.


Doch, das geht. Geh beim Ausgangsbeitrag auf bearbeiten und dann auf erweitert.


----------



## nibi030 (22. Juli 2020)

Mit 40% mehr würde ich ja sofort wechseln....aber 20%? Ne dann doch eher warten...


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2020)

Wenn das stimmt ist das ja nicht so besonders. Dann hat AMD mit "Big Navi" wohl gute Chancen aufzuholen.
Aber mich persönlich interessiert der HighEnd-Bereich nicht so. Ich liebäugele eher mit der Mittelklasse und hoffe das die RX 5700 XT beim Release von Big Navi deutlich günstiger wird.


----------



## Lexx (22. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> War die 2080 nicht auch schon 20% schneller als eine 1080 Ti?
> Wo ist also der Fortschritt?



Dass ich mit einer Zotac Amp Extreme 1070 in SOTTR 65 FPS und
mit einer MSI 2070S Gaming X Trio 110 FPS habe.

Mal schauen, wie es mit CP 2077 wird.


----------



## MircoSfot (23. Juli 2020)

Es gab weder ein Spiel für was sich eine GTX 1080 Ti gelohnt hat, noch ein Spiel für das eine 2080 Ti sich gelohnt hat, noch wird es ein Spiel geben für das sich eine 3080 Ti lohnen wird. Tetris HD Remastered läuft auch auf einem Smartphone SOC von vor 10 Jahren. Nichts anderes sieht man aktuell als ''PC Games''


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Es gab weder ein Spiel für was sich eine GTX 1080 Ti gelohnt hat, noch ein Spiel für das eine 2080 Ti sich gelohnt hat, noch wird es ein Spiel geben für das sich eine 3080 Ti lohnen wird. Tetris HD Remastered läuft auch auf einem Smartphone SOC von vor 10 Jahren. Nichts anderes sieht man aktuell als ''PC Games''


Pauschaler und falscher  geht es nicht.


----------



## Ganzer (23. Juli 2020)

"20%" plus scheint aktuell wohl der neue running gag zu sein...


----------



## Gsonz (23. Juli 2020)

Ich bin auch enttäuscht von dem was da kommen soll. Ich frage mich ob es da überhaupt einen würdigen Nachfolger von meiner 1080 geben wird. Die reicht mir für WQHD noch aus, inzwischen gibt es aber Situationen wo ich mehr Leistung begrüßen würde. Preislich gesehen hätte ich an eine 3070 gedacht, wenn die aber nur 8GB VRAM haben wird muss ich mir das echt zweimal überlegen. Ansonsten müsste ich die 3080 mit auch nicht sonderlich üppigen 10GB nehmen, da mache ich mir aber über den Preis sorgen.

Da ich einen G-Sync Monitor habe und ich außerdem sehr gerne GeForce Experience für Videoaufnahmen verwende bin ich halt ziemlich an NVIDIA gebunden, ansonsten könnte man auch über Big Navi nachdenken. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. Juli 2020)

Mich nervt an der aktuellen Sachlage, dass Big Navi, soweit ich es bisher gelesen habe, einige Wochen nach RTX 3000 erscheinen soll. Für den Markt, bzw. den Endkundenpreis wäre es wesentlich besser, wenn AMD und Nvidia zeitlich näher ihre nächste Graka-Generation bringen würden. Mir persönlich brennt es nach drei Jahren GTX 1080ti unter den Nägeln, endlich eine neue Graka zu kaufen. Nicht, weil es zwingend nötig wäre, sondern weil... ähm, na, weil halt. First World Problems.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Als. So viel Zeit muss sein. Bitte.


Wohl wahr. Mir bluten regelmäßig die Augen, weil ständig der Komparativ falsch geschrieben wird. Leider gilt das auch für so manchen Redakteur, auch von der PCGH. Man sollte meinen, dass wenigstens diese Berufsgruppe die Grammatik beherrschen sollte.


----------



## Bandicoot (1. August 2020)

Ca 40% zu meiner 1080ti und 1Gb weniger Speicher. Das ist schon bissel dürftig wenn das so kommt. 
Ich wollte gern was neues dieses Jahr aber zur Not warte ich auf bessere Preise und schlage im Frühjahr 21 zu. 
Aber warten wir mal bis Raff die auf dem Tisch hat.


----------



## LightLoop (1. August 2020)

du vergisst die neuen Features wie Raytacing, dlss...


----------



## pseudonymx (1. August 2020)

20% schneller als ne 2080ti wär schon ziemlich lame für ne 3080... kosten wird das teil dann warscheinlich wieder 800+ €..... OMFG bidde AMD BIDEEEEEE macht dem mit Big Navi ein ende ....


----------



## attilarw (2. August 2020)

Weshalb wäre das lame? Ich kenne mich da nicht aus.


----------



## pseudonymx (2. August 2020)

attilarw schrieb:


> Weshalb wäre das lame? Ich kenne mich da nicht aus.



Weil ne 3080 eigentlich für alle User im Mainstream ausreichen sollte.... Ti bzw die vermutete dual GPU 3090 sollten für enthusiasten sein.... die mit ungewöhnlichen auflösungen oder Programmen arbeiten.....

Ne 3080 sollte also den Mainstreammarkt Vollends bedienen und dazu gehört mittlerweile auch klar die 4K Auflösung. 
Eine 2080ti bräuchte weit mehr als 20% Mehrleistung um uneingeschränkt 4k Tauglich zu sein... 

Vor ein paar jahren noch war 1080p am weitesten verbreitet und WQHD oder sogar 4k waren absoulute niesche.... eine GTX 980 die für 1080p gaming Uneingeschränkt brauchbar war kostete ~500€ und genau dahin muss ne 3080 damit ich sie kaufe... Alles andere wäre die gleiche Kundenverhöhnende preispolitik die Nvidia seit Pascal fährt... 

Ich habe keine Zweifel das AMD es richten wird.... sie haben gesagt sie bringen 4k Gamingleistung und wie man AMD kennt werden sie dafür keine 1000€+ verlangen....

Da is mir am ende auch wayne ob der AMD Teiber vielleicht n bissl schlechter ist... mehr umfang bietet er allemal und nach 10 jahren Intelvidia hab ich kein Problem damit die nächsten 10 Jahre n komplett rotes system zu haben.

Es kann doch nicht sein das ich für "high end" Gaming das Doppelte zahle wie vor 6 Jahren.... Egal ob ich damit 4mal soviele Pixel bedienen muss... Und mit Entwicklungskosten brauch mir da auch keiner kommen, die kosten dafür holen die maßlos überteuerten Pro Karten wieder rein.


----------



## Decrypter (2. August 2020)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> Vor ein paar jahren noch war 1080p am weitesten verbreitet und WQHD oder sogar 4k waren absoulute niesche.... eine GTX 980 die für 1080p gaming Uneingeschränkt brauchbar war kostete ~500€ und genau dahin muss ne 3080 damit ich sie kaufe... Alles andere wäre die gleiche Kundenverhöhnende preispolitik die Nvidia seit Pascal fährt...



Also 500 Flocken für eine RTX 3080 dürfte wohl (erstmal) Wunschdenken sein. Für 500€ dürftest du wohl eher bestenfalls eine RTX 3070 bekommen, was ich aber eigentlich für unwahrscheinlich halte) und schlechtestenfalls gerade einmal eine RTX 3060. Die RTX 3080 wird wohl eher bei 800€ plus liegen. Das wird dann wohl ersteinmal die traurige Realität sein.

Eigentlich steht und fallen die Preise mit dem Release von Big Navi. Schafft AMD es, eine absolut konkurrenzfähige Karte(n) zu der RTX 30X0 zu einem weit besseren Preis zu bringen, wird Nvidia was an den Preisen machen müssen. Sie werden dann zwar immer noch teurer sein, aber ganz sicher nicht mehr solche absurden Mondpreise wie jetzt aufrufen können. Da Nvidia aber wohl so ziemlich sicher vor AMD releasen wird, wird es auch erst einmal bei den Mondpreisen bleiben.

Wenn aber AMD mit BigNavi nur auf RTX 2080 Ti Leistung oder knapp drüber kommen sollte, wird sich an den grünen Preisen rein gar nichts ändern. Warum sollte es auch. Die Karten verkaufen sich ja trotz dieser absurden Mondpreise wie geschnitten Brot. Und selbst wenn Big Navi voll konkurrenzfähig werden sollte, wird man die wohl auch nicht so viel günstiger bekommen. Denn auch AMD hat bei den GPU Preisen gewaltig zugelegt. Die Zeiten, wo es HighEnd für 500€ gab, sind schon lange vorbei. Für 500 Flocken bekommt man heute allenfalls noch Karten der gehobenen Mittelklasse (die früher mal im Preisbereich zwischen 200 und 300€ lagen).


----------



## LightLoop (2. August 2020)

Screenshot 2020 07 08 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 Ti (SUPER) and RTX 3070 rumored to feature GA104 GPU V - TweakPC.de

Nach diesem Info bild würde es gut hinkommen: 

3070        500€
3070TI    650€
3080        800bis 999€


----------



## Gsonz (2. August 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> 3080 800bis 999€



Ohje. Hoffentlich wirds da was halbwegs gleichwertiges für weniger Geld bei AMD geben. Dann wird die evtl. etwas günstiger. Und NVIDIA kommt dann wieder mit so einem Käse wie "3080 Super" um die Ecke...

Die 3070 oder 3070ti würde mich da am ehesten ansprechen denke ich.


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (5. August 2020)

Ich hoffe so sehr, dass es eine 3080Ti um die 1200 EUR zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## Guru4GPU (6. August 2020)

Kein wunder dass Nvidia ihre GTX Titan Serie beendet, die RTX X080 Ti ist schließlich bald so teuer wie die Quadro's


----------



## SFT-GSG (6. August 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Mich nervt an der aktuellen Sachlage, dass Big Navi, soweit ich es bisher gelesen habe, einige Wochen nach RTX 3000 erscheinen soll. Für den Markt, bzw. den Endkundenpreis wäre es wesentlich besser, wenn AMD und Nvidia zeitlich näher ihre nächste Graka-Generation bringen würden. Mir persönlich brennt es nach drei Jahren GTX 1080ti unter den Nägeln, endlich eine neue Graka zu kaufen. Nicht, weil es zwingend nötig wäre, sondern weil... ähm, na, weil halt.



Deshalb behalte ich auch noch meine 1080 ti, bis Weihnachten wird sie noch reichen und bis dahin sollten die preise von AMD&Nvidia eingependelt und die "Benchbalken" von Raff "geliefert" worden sein.

@off topic Was mich stört ist, das die MwSt. Senkung überhaupt nicht weitergereicht wird, die Preise sind unverändert, mal die üblichen Schwankungen ausgenommen. Von daher kann man auch noch bis nach dem 31.12. mit dem kauf warten, sollte sich irgendwas im launch verschieben.


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (6. August 2020)

Ich habe aktuell auch eine 1080Ti - eigentlich hast du echt recht mit deiner Einstellung...


----------



## Xzellenz (8. August 2020)

Chewbakka_PL schrieb:


> Ich hoffe so sehr, dass es eine 3080Ti um die 1200 EUR zu kaufen gibt...



Das man auf sowas hoffen muss ist eigentlich schon traurig.


----------



## hollymollyman (8. August 2020)

Weiss jemand ob hdmi 2.1 unterstützt wird. 
Sollte kein volles hdmi 2.1 mit an board sein setz ich ne runde aus.
Bringt nvidia bestimmt nächstes jahr als refresh oder so raus.


----------



## blautemple (8. August 2020)

hollymollyman schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob hdmi 2.1 unterstützt wird.
> Sollte kein volles hdmi 2.1 mit an board sein setz ich ne runde aus.
> Bringt nvidia bestimmt nächstes jahr als refresh oder so raus.



Würde mich schwer wundern. HDMI 2.1 ist ja mittlerweile nicht mehr sooo neu.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. August 2020)

Wer in 2020/21 eine Grafikkarte anstatt einer PS5 kauft, der hat den Knall nicht gehört.
Schlechteres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis im GPU Markt als in den nächsten 2 Jahren kann man praktisch garnicht haben....


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. August 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wer in 2020/21 eine Grafikkarte anstatt einer PS5 kauft, der hat den Knall nicht gehört.
> Schlechteres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis im GPU Markt als in den nächsten 2 Jahren kann man praktisch garnicht haben....


Erst mal abwarten oder kennst du die Preise der neuen Grafikkarten?

Würde mir keine Ps5 kaufen dann lieber eine schöne Grafikkarte mit ordentlich Power. 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## C_17 (9. August 2020)

Mich persönlich würde diesmal auch eine RTX 3070 Ti am meisten ansprechen. Ich möchte auch keine Umsumme mehr ausgeben wollen. Für die paar Spiele, welche ich in WQHD zocke, reichte bisher meine GTX 1080. Es soll halt ne kleine Verbesserung sein, mehr RAM wäre wünschenswert. Preislich würde ich mir rund um die 550 - 650 € wünschen.


----------



## tandel (9. August 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wer in 2020/21 eine Grafikkarte anstatt einer PS5 kauft, der hat den Knall nicht gehört.
> Schlechteres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis im GPU Markt als in den nächsten 2 Jahren kann man praktisch garnicht haben....



Nichts gegen ne Konsole, aber ich bevorzuge weiterhin Maus und Tastatur und nutze auch gerne Mods bei manchen Spielen.
Zumal wie jedes mal die wirklich lohnenswerten Nextgen Titel erst einige Zeit nach Release verfügbar sein werden und auch in ein paar Jahren noch genauso gut sein werden.

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist natürlich bei Grafikkarten nicht so gut, dafür zahle ich für Spiele selten mehr als 5€


----------



## drstoecker (17. August 2020)

Glaube kaum das die 3080 20% schneller ist als die 2080ti, real wird es auf die gleiche Leistung rauskommen. Preis könnten auch 999$ werden wie bei der 2080ti.
die Leistungssteigerung wird so sein wie die letzten Jahre auch.


----------



## RavionHD (17. August 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Glaube kaum das die 3080 20% schneller ist als die 2080ti, real wird es auf die gleiche Leistung rauskommen. Preis könnten auch 999$ werden wie bei der 2080ti.
> die Leistungssteigerung wird so sein wie die letzten Jahre auch.


Gerüchten nach ist die RTX 3070 etwa so schnell wie die RTX 2080ti, die RTX 3080 liegt darüber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Graphics Card Specs Leak Out - 2.1 GHz GPU & 19 Gbps GDDR6X Memory Clocks


----------



## drstoecker (17. August 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Gerüchten nach ist die RTX 3070 etwa so schnell wie die RTX 2080ti, die RTX 3080 liegt darüber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es sagt aber nichts über die tatsächliche Leistung aus, Performance Rating kann für alles stehen. Gaming Leistung wird es sicherlich nicht sein. Wenn das doch der Fall sein sollte dann werden die Preise nochmal nach oben explodieren. Wer dann die Release Karten kauft wird kurz drauf großen Aufnahme machen wenn big Navi das Licht der Welt erblickt und Nvidia die Super Karten wieder ins Rennen schickt um nicht den kürzeren zu ziehen. Ob das diesmal klappt wird sich zeigen, Denke und hoffe amd wird die Lücke schließen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Es sagt aber nichts über die tatsächliche Leistung aus, Performance Rating kann für alles stehen. Gaming Leistung wird es sicherlich nicht sein.


Laut einen PCGH Artikel von gestern in "Time Spy Extrem":

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvid...Informationen-Leistung-Takt-Speicher-1356237/


----------



## Cook2211 (18. August 2020)

C_19 schrieb:


> Wie die Leute sich abgefunden haben mit über 1000 absoluter Wahnsinn.



Seit etlichen Jahren erzählen mir irgendwelche User, dass es Wahnsinn ist wie viel Geld ich in meine Rechner stecke. Vor 10 Jahren war es der i7 980X mit zwei GTX580 im SLI Verbund, heute ist es die 2080Ti.
Und weißt du was? Es ist mir egal. Jeder kann und soll das Geld in seinen Rechner stecken, das er möchte und aufbringen kann, angefangen von Low- bis High-End. Ich für meinen Teil würde das nie be- und verurteilen.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. August 2020)

C_19 schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst nix hat und dran schuld ist das die preise ein schlechter scherz sind. Kann nicht viel intelligenz dahinter stecken wenn man sich so abkassieren lässt.



Oh, und jetzt direkt beleidigend werden. 
Was soll das heißen &#8222;wenn man sonst nix hat&#8220;? Ich bin glücklich verheiratet, frisch gebackener Vater von zwei wunderschönen Zwillingsmädchen und führe ein erfülltes Leben.
Gaming ist ein Hobby von mir, mein Gaming PC ist ein Hobby von mir. Ich stecke Geld in eine GPU, andere in einen Satz Alufelgen. Leben, leben lassen, und Toleranz zeigen, kann ich da nur sagen.
Aber vielen Dank für das &#8221;nette&#8220; Gespräch.


----------



## Cruach (18. August 2020)

C_19 schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst nix hat und dran schuld ist das die preise ein schlechter scherz sind. Kann nicht viel intelligenz dahinter stecken wenn man sich so abkassieren lässt.



Gerade wegen so Typen wie dir investier ich doch gern ein paar Euros mehr in die Grafikkarte!


----------



## big-maec (18. August 2020)

Ich weiß auch nicht warum einige immer alles am Preis messen. Ist mir Egal wenn was Verfügbar ist und ich kann es mir leisten dann kaufe ich es. Vorrausgesetzt, man hat sich das gründlich überlegt and alles abgewogen. _Spontankauf_ (auch Impuls- oder _Reizkauf_) sind meistens teuer. 
 Wenn man alle Transistoren in den Chips zusammenzählen würde und auf 1000€ umrechnet ist das nicht mehr so teuer.


----------



## Reisegewohnheit (18. August 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wer in 2020/21 eine Grafikkarte anstatt einer PS5 kauft, der hat den Knall nicht gehört.
> Schlechteres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis im GPU Markt als in den nächsten 2 Jahren kann man praktisch garnicht haben....



Was soll ich mit ner PS5, wo ich für jedes Spiel dann 70€ oder mehr hinlegen muss? Da hat sich selbst die teuerste GraKa aber fix amortisiert.


----------



## tandel (18. August 2020)

Reisegewohnheit schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit ner PS5, wo ich für jedes Spiel dann 70€ oder mehr hinlegen muss? Da hat sich selbst die teuerste GraKa aber fix amortisiert.



Eben, keine Ahnung, warum immer wieder dieser Konsolenvergleich aufkommt. Die Spiele sind teurer, man muss Geld für Multiplayer zahlen und es gibt keine Mods. Wie soll das vergleichbar sein?


----------



## RavionHD (18. August 2020)

Wir reden hier halt über RTX 3070 aufwärts, während die PS5 derzeitgen Gerüchten zufolge wohl RTX 3060 Niveau oder weniger erreichen wird, also ganz anderes Performancelevel.
Abgesehen davon dass die RT Leistung wohl deutlich geringer ausfallen wird und DLSS 2.0 auch nicht existiert auf den Konsolen.


----------



## MrSnickles (18. August 2020)

Es ist eigentlich fast schon egal was die Grafikkarte leisten kann. Nvidias Preise sind einfach nur noch absolute Unverschämtheit. 
Entweder nimmst du Kredit über Kredit auf um die zu zahlen oder lebst auf Pump mit Ratenzahlung. Ein Normalsterblicher kann das doch bald nicht mehr bezahlen.

Und PS5, schön wäre es. Wenn nicht sämtliche Shooter einfach nur ******* wären auf Konsole. Shooter mit Kontroller zu spielen ist einfach nur zum Kotzen.



P.S - Warten wir doch erstmal ab was die PS5 überhauptet kostet. Wenn sie selbst bei 1080p keine 60fps schafft, dann ist das noch immer Extrem Traurig.


----------



## tandel (18. August 2020)

MrSnickles schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich fast schon egal was die Grafikkarte leisten kann. Nvidias Preise sind einfach nur noch absolute Unverschämtheit.
> Entweder nimmst du Kredit über Kredit auf um die zu zahlen oder lebst auf Pump mit Ratenzahlung. Ein Normalsterblicher kann das doch bald nicht mehr bezahlen.



Richtig ist, dass das Preisniveau für Grafikkarten gestiegen ist, die Gründe sind vielfältig. Der Miningboom, der die Preise angehoben hat, die Anforderungen der Spieler nach hoher Auflösung und FPS (lange Zeit waren 30 FPS und 1024x768 vollkommen ausreichend), die stagnierende technologische Entwicklung (auf hohem Niveau sind weitere Sprünge schwieriger) usw.

Ein weiterer Grund für das höhere Preisniveau ist aber auch, dass PC Gaming immer noch relativ billig ist. Für ca. 2500€ bekommt man einen Rechner, der ca. 5 Jahre hält, bzw. für ca. 500€ pro Jahr kann man genug Teile tauschen (und die alten verkaufen) so dass man immer relativ aktuell bleibt. 500€ pro Jahr, das sind 41€ pro Monat.
Frag mal "normalsterbliche" Kneipengänger, Discobesucher, RC-Modell Fans, Jeden-Tag-Fast-Food-Fans usw, was die so ausgeben für ihre Hobbies und Gewohnheiten.

Gegen günstigere Preise hätte ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## MrSnickles (18. August 2020)

C_19 schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst nix hat und dran schuld ist das die preise ein schlechter scherz sind. Kann nicht viel intelligenz dahinter stecken wenn man sich so abkassieren lässt.



Wirklich ganz schön beleidigend von dir. Können wir den spieß mal etwas umdrehen? Die Tatsache das du überhaupt hier im Forum sitzt bedeutet schon das du ebenfalls dem Konsum Wahnsinn verfallen. Was bedeutet das auch bei dir nicht viel Intelligenz dahinter stecken kann. Wenn ich mir so deine ganzen Kommentare ansehe steckt da einfach nur purer Hass hinter deinen Taten. Geh mal raus aus der Wohnung und sie dir ein bisschen die Welt an.

95% deiner Beiträge sind einfach nur gegen Nvidia stänkern. Lern mal ein wenig mehr in deinem Leben als Hass.
Ich bin auch kein Freund von den Extremen Preisanstiegen und hoffe das es mal wieder fällt. Aber so dermaßen angreifend zu sein wie du ist das letzte.


----------



## kero81 (18. August 2020)

Das is doch einfach nur purer Neid von den Konsolen Kindern wenn wir uns ne Fette 1000EUR+ Karte in den Rechner packen!


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. August 2020)

20% schneller als die 2080ti ist mir für eine 700€ Grafikkarte in 2020 um gute 100% zu langsam.

Schade, failvidia am nicht-delivern. Schade


----------



## kero81 (19. August 2020)

Nee, nicht weil die sich das nicht leisten können. Sondern weil die einfach nur neidisch sind! Ich kenne da auch einen (Xbox Spieler), der findet das lächerlich das wir ne 1000EUR Karte im Rechner haben, aber dann Details runter stellen etc. Das ist einfach nur Neid... Weil wir können,  es aber nicht (immer) tun. Is quasi wie Porsche mit 80khm fahren. Da reden sich die ganzen Golf Fahrer auch direkt den Mund franselig. 
Und dein kindischer Kommentar über mein geistiges Alter kann ich nur belächeln. Immerhin urteile ich nicht über Leute die sich was teures kaufen...

Edit:
Soll ich als PC´ler dir vielleicht mal erklären wie man mehrere Zitate in einen Post einbindet und was ein Doppelpost ist?!


----------



## Nathenhale (20. August 2020)

Doch ich zahle jetzt 40 cent weniger für mein Netflix Abo. Here comes the Money.



tandel schrieb:


> Richtig ist, dass das Preisniveau für Grafikkarten gestiegen ist, die Gründe sind vielfältig. Der Miningboom, der die Preise angehoben hat, die Anforderungen der Spieler nach hoher Auflösung und FPS (lange Zeit waren 30 FPS und 1024x768 vollkommen ausreichend), die stagnierende technologische Entwicklung (auf hohem Niveau sind weitere Sprünge schwieriger) usw.
> 
> Ein weiterer Grund für das höhere Preisniveau ist aber auch, dass PC Gaming immer noch relativ billig ist. Für ca. 2500€ bekommt man einen Rechner, der ca. 5 Jahre hält, bzw. für ca. 500€ pro Jahr kann man genug Teile tauschen (und die alten verkaufen) so dass man immer relativ aktuell bleibt. 500€ pro Jahr, das sind 41€ pro Monat.
> Frag mal "normalsterbliche" Kneipengänger, Discobesucher, RC-Modell Fans, Jeden-Tag-Fast-Food-Fans usw, was die so ausgeben für ihre Hobbies und Gewohnheiten.
> ...



Fehlende Konkurrenz fehlt noch als Grund . Ich meine ich mag AMD ja aber über ne 2070 Super spielen sie im Moment im Gaming Markt keine rolle und das seid der 290x nicht mehr . Vega und Fury waren ja mehr so Halbgare sachen (Das sag ich als ehemaliger Besitzer einer unterwasser gesetzten VEGA64.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. August 2020)

Habe grade mal was interessantes Gefunden.

NVIDIA Ampere - Extrem heißer Speicher. Kühlprobleme und die Boardpartner warten auf BIOS und Specs - YouTube

Also dann wird Vram Oc wohl schwierig.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------

